# Want to build....



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

So i want to start developing for the android system. The first phone I had and did anything to was the D2G, and I still have it. Currently im on a SGS3. With the D2G around i figured it would be a good starting point. So i began the research ( googled how to make a rom lol) and I came upon this... http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/189699-guide-ubuntu-compiling-android-source.html ... so i went through and created a place for it to work, all of the source code dled , and now im stock... as this is for a nexus they have the files for VZW just to add in and build..

My question is to any developer out there, what is next?? I found this http://mobisocial.stanford.edu/news/2011/02/yet-another-tutorial-on-building-android-from-sources/ and was able to get the files extracted from the D2G.. do I simply go through and mix and match?? Not sure and would like to start helping the dev community by understanding more... and input would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Were did you get the source from?


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

I set up the repo to the android google source.. I believe its the official from google..


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

That one is /way/ too hard to get going... check out http://github.com//CM9-D2G
We've already got it working and really just need bug fixes. Https://github.com/CM10-omap3/ is one that needs significant work.

It's good to see other people interested in working on the D2/X/D2G


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

I will setup my repos for that this morning.. Was hoping to work on some JB so i guess ill dive into CM10.. Now, i have java 6 jdk, git core, github repos, and a basic understating of terminal commands... is there anything else i should have?? and thank you for the help in advance.. between you and 13th thats how i started modding my D2G starting w/Hexen and moving up to AOKP ....


----------



## ftfylol (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in the same spot as you OP. I juts set up my build environment so I can hopefully test the D2 alt lock fix for the d2g.

If I come across anything developing related I'll post it here so we can help each other out as new "devs"


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of reading on the subject also. I haven't built from source yet because I need to hook up my ubuntu tower at home and I've been too busy.

The furthest I've gone so far is taking the 8/19 cm9 and creating my own modified flashable zip. I stripped out all the apps in system I don't use, put in the system and data apps I do use, modified the build/default/local.prop's, edited the framework to suit my style, and changed the setting for minfree and sysctl. Oh and it preinstalls wizard's bootmenu.

I ported the cm10 rom from a thread on xda for the milestone 2. Basically just changed the locale and radios. I didn't care for it compared to my current cm9. I probably just need to play with it more and get it's settings all figured out.

Good luck learning! The more I read the more I am amazed at how in depth it is...


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

So, i hope i got everything setup right (hopefully).. and i cant seem to get anywhere... i run this 
.build/envsetup.sh .. this is what i get 
bash: .build/envsetup.sh: No such file or directory

not sure where im going wrong here.. I am in the directory I created for the repo that bikerdude listed... any thoughts???


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

```
. build/envsetup.sh
```
You can find me on freenode in #cyanogenmod-dev


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

getting closer to a setup... got the repo in, having issues w/the local manifest but its getting there.. any one that uses the CM9-D2G github, im having a issue w/the repo sync i get this error:

Fetching projects: 4% (11/253) From git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_droid2we
+ 94b1041...81854f1 gingerbread -> github/gingerbread (forced update)
+ 76fee24...213fd40 gingerbread-release -> github/gingerbread-release (forced update)
Fetching projects: 93% (236/253) fatal: remote error: 
Repository not found.
Fetching projects: 99% (251/253) fatal: remote error: 
Repository not found.
error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt

error: Exited sync due to fetch errors

how can i found out what the error is for objects 236 & 251?? im thinking this is why when i try to build im getting an error of no local manifest in teh repo and not being able to find vendor/common_full_phone.mk


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

update: been slammed busy between work and school. havent figured out the issue above, but still working on it. Not sure how many people actually read in this forum anymore, but letting them know, and trying to keep record for myself where i am at. going to try and wipe out repo and start fresh, and get a frest pull from the phone. hopefully i will get that done by this weekend.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

OK, I'm not a dev & know just about zero about it, but I saw these changes recently & wondered if they'd have any impact on what you're trying:
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24448/
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24449/ (NOT reverted as the comments suggest)
and
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android/commit/d33c1afc194cfc402f4e5edc37dbef1bafea35df
for additional discussion.


----------

